
Kookaburra Copyright Causes Trouble 'Down Under' - gluejar
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=120984958
======
quant18
This is one reason I'm afraid of improvements in automatic music transcription
systems. Once it becomes easy to search any voice of any piece of music ever
recorded, lawyers will be trawling music search engines day and night looking
for common subsequences.

This is also another example of why I think laches _should_ be a defense
against copyright infringement. If it takes you _three decades_ to realise
your copyright is being violated by someone in the same country as you ...

------
brc
I was watching that show when that question aired. At the time I thought it
was a joke, because the flute sample didn't sound like that much like the
original kookaburra song. But if the information came from the songwriters
themselves, well...

Personally I hope this fails. And I regret now having that song stuck in my
head.

